# Feliway Spray/Diffuser



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried feliway? 

Thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I do / have .

The spray is for short term use - like spaying a cat basket before you go tot the vets or stopping scratching on furniture by spraying it. The spray contains alcohol and you need to let that dissipate before the cat gets to smell it. 

The plug-in is for more long term use - it takes a little while to 'kick in' in general. Use in situations like getting a new cat, for stress, for inappropriate toileting etc. 

It's good. SOmetimes it doesn't work because the cat doesn't seem to sense it - in which case use pet remedy as it is a different pheromone.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the diffuser going most of the time, its cut Elvis' bullying of the other cats to almost nil, and he doesnt spray in the house now either, I wish Id used it years ago.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going to try it for my new cat this weekend with my other cat. Ordered the diffuser refill and have already started spraying to introduce the smell to Jess. I shall let you know how it goes.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Plug it in now Wiz - it takes up to two weeks to become effective the first time. Remember the spray contains alcohol and you need to let that evaporate off before introducing the cat to it as they hate that smell.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought a pet remedy plug in to use when I go to work on a morning. I put the radio on and switch the plug in on in the kitchen and leave the dogs in the lounge with access to the kitchen. My older son, who has just gone to China for a year:cryin: would switch both the radio and plug-in off when he got up (about 9 or 10am). Yesterday my younger son (20) just switched the radio off and left the plug-in on. I didn't notice any real difference with the dogs but the cat was crying outside the back door to be let into the kitchen and when he does come in, when it's on, he seems to lie around with his tongue out looking really chilled!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn thing has not come yet, or it might be that I have to collect it from royal mail on Saturday.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I used the feliway spray on a t-shirt that went into the carrier this morning before I took the kittens to the vet. I left it for 30 minutes before I put Karm into the carrier. She went absolutely mad! Cried, ran around in circles and tried to get out of the carrier. I swapped it for an untreated t-shirt and she was fine.

She obviously does not like the smell of the feliway spray


----------



## sarahhenderson (Aug 28, 2012)

our two cats were extremely nervous when we first brought them home and still are, though this certainly takes the edge off their wrestling and nervous antics  

it took them a while to get used to a new smell - some cats might prefer the re-assuring smell of their owners - but it certainly helps them to relax. they seem to prefer the plug ins around the house and one of our jumpers or a blanket in their carry cases

hope this helps 
Sarah x


----------



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats great info - I was unsure how affective it was

I will get some ordered now and hopefully Miss Lily will gel with it  

Thanks everyone!! 
Helen x x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

We bought the feliway diffuser after talking to the vet... We had a fairly big issue with neighbors (that now have thank god gone somewhere else) and we had to make Button a indoor cat.. She loved spending time in doors but likes to do her business and go for a wander outside... The feliway didn't make any difference in the 2 months we had it. Although I'm thinking about trying it again due to the new house member! - it's a lot to spend out on though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are going to get some more auspiciousmind, this is the cheapest place Ive found Cat healthcare products - anxiety.


----------



## moobanjes (Aug 24, 2012)

I am not convinced that Feliway has any effect on my two girls- they are also immune to the delights of catnip. Its interesting to read that Pet Remedy might be a good alternative, so I've ordered some diffusers and will it give it a go- will keep you posted.


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got some today as my 2 year old is extremely peed off with our 2 new kittens, and needs some help to chill. He has sat nearer them tonight, and even washed one, though this then descended into a grab on its neck. Apparently it wouldn't work that quickly though?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It can take up to2 weeks to work, doesn't mean it can't start working immediately.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought the feliway spray and it did nothing in regards to relaxing the cats down to make friends. What i found that as worked is valerian mixed with a little catnip and a very small amount of lavender. All 3 of these are in herb form, i place it in a small organza bag then put that into a small velvet bag and tie it tight. Rub it on our rug and watch the cats go mad in a very good way! They love it and love each other.

I of cause have easy access to herbs as i run a witchcraft shop and online store. If you wanted to try this, pop me a email or buy the bits yourself at whitetrinitywitch.

Hand on heart, my cats love playing with it and rubbing up where ever it as been.

Blessed Be


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

We have two diffusers constantly running and use the spray when needed ie Vets. The diffusers are placed where our two cats rest and eat. 

So far Harvey, our eldest BSH non neutered house cat of 11 months, has managed to get accept a new kitten and shown absolutely no signs of spraying or any negative behaviour.

The youngest is also a very chilled kitten. I hope this helps a little. Nic


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

it works on mine - worth the money 
gali is a nervous cat, used it when introducing newton & fireworks etc, she will sleep near the plug when its on!


----------

